# Volume alerts



## benwex (1 September 2008)

I use Webiress and it does not allow for  volume alerts on a intraday basis.

Does anyone know how to set up such a tool or know of one?? 

thanks
Benwex


----------



## YELNATS (1 September 2008)

*Re: volume alerts..*



benwex said:


> I use Webiress and it does not allow for  volume alerts on a intraday basis.
> 
> Does anyone know how to set up such a tool or know of one??
> 
> ...




Latest version of Stockwatch now has it. Have a look https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9731&highlight=stockwatch


----------



## benwex (1 September 2008)

thanks looks interesting......

OK so now here is the next alert system I am trying to find...

Rather than manually putting in prices for price alert i want to develop, or preferably find a system that takes the last days price for all stocks on the market which satisfy critera (market cap greater than $50m, ave. daily volume great than 500k etc..) then adds to each stock an % increase in price based on the stocks volatilty then generates the new price for the price alert.

It needs to be autimated rather than manually typing in the revised prices daily...

so is this a pipe dream or is it avaluable out there??

thanks
benwex


----------



## benwex (1 September 2008)

*Price alerts*

OK so now here is the next alert system I am trying to find...

Rather than manually putting in prices for price alert i want to develop, or preferably find a system that takes the last days price for all stocks on the market which satisfy critera (market cap greater than $50m, ave. daily volume great than 500k etc..) then adds to each stock an % increase in price based on the stocks volatilty then generates the new price for the price alert.

It needs to be autimated rather than manually typing in the revised prices daily...

so is this a pipe dream or is it avaluable out there??

thanks
benwex


----------

